# Pure



## Micha-Stylez (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute , hab mir heute mal aus lauter langeweile ein neues Spiel beim MM geholt ! 

"*PURE"* nennt sich das ganze ! Ich muss sagen es ist ein sehr cooles Spiel und die Grafik ist wirklich nicht schlecht !

Das einzigst Miese an dem Game sind die enormen Ladezeiten , solche Ladezeiten habe ich seit der PS 1 noch nie gesehen  Für ein Spiel das zu heutiger Zeit rauskommt finde ich das zu übertrieben !

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht das Game und einen Tip wie man diese vielleicht verkürzen kann ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## GIROL-GTX (18. Oktober 2008)

Tach Micha 

Joa also ich hab das game auch ... 1. find ich die steuerung is wirklich müll .. man muss sich ersma dran gewöhnen .. und wenn man sie ändern und einfacher machen will klapts net weil es sons noch viel komplizierter is !!! 2. find ich dass das spiel nach einiger zeit kein spaß mehr macht ... weil es viel zu eintönig wird und ya 3. was du schon gesagt hast: die ladezeiten!!! ... UNNORMAL ... es ging mal bei mir bis zu 6 min !!!!! ... das find ich sehr extrem !!! ... man kann sie aber kürzen indem man am anfang des ladens einfach strg und umschalt drückt ... also das man zum desktop gelangt dort warteste so 5 sek ... in der zwischen zeit machste i-einen scheiß auf deinem desktop z.b. einfach den arbeitsplatz auf machen 2 da lassen und dann wider schließen ( hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ) ... und dann nach insgesamt halt 5 sek oda so gehste wieder ins spiel und tada: ladezeit weg ... so mach ich das zumindest immer ...

viel spaß und glück beim ausprobiern

MfG Girol


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. Oktober 2008)

Jo hab durch langeweile festgestellt das es so funktioniert , ich mach das allerdings einfach mit der Windows Taste auf der Tastatur zum Desktop , kurz warten und dann ist es meist schon geladen !

Aber wie kann man so ein Spiel überhaupt auf den Markt bringen , bei solchen Ladezeiten ? Das ist doch wirklich alles andere als schön ! Ich finde das versaut viel und das mit dem eintönig stimmt auch ! Hab nun schon kein Bock mehr auf das Game und werd versuchen es wieder zu verkaufen ! Das war wirklich rausgeschmissenes Geld 

Hab mir den Bericht vorher ja bei 4 Players durch gelesen , entweder haben die kein Plan oder die bekommen dick Geld dafür das sie das Spiel so in den Himmel loben 

An alle andere die das hier lesen sollten , kauft euch bloß net das Spiel , der Spaß ist schneller vorbei als die Ladezeiten !

Mfg Micha


----------



## GIROL-GTX (24. Oktober 2008)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht !!

Die Idee mit den Sprüngen und kombiniert mit einer einiger maßen gute grafik war sehr gut ...

Aber die umsetzung davon mit den ladezeiten und alles war miserabel !!

Ich frag mich nur wer wirklich so viele nerven ( und vorallem zeit  ) hat das spiel durchzuzoggen !!

Dir noch viel glück beim verkaufen micha ^^ 

MfG Girol


----------



## kays (24. Oktober 2008)

ich habs gestern mal angezogt und fand es recht lustig, vor allen die faxen die der typ immer macht.. werd es mir bestimmt die tage auch besorgen. Die Steuerung ist wirklich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig doch wenn man es mal drin hat macht es echt Spaß

TOP ist für ich die Geschwindigkeit und die Grafik


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. Oktober 2008)

Aber wisst ihr, was wirklich heavy ist an dem Game, vor allem, weil´s von Disney published wird?

Geht mal ins Installationsverzeichnis, Data/UrbanDictionary/
und öffnet mal bloss die german.txt bzw. english.txt, egal ob US oder UK,

mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein....

Lt. Disney angeblich "Wortfilter", dass man sein Quad nicht so nennan kann im Spiel, naja, das Teil ist ab 6.....

Da fällt einem nix mehr ein...


----------



## kays (25. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch egal ab welchen alter das ist, und wie man was nennen darf/kann. Hauptsache ist doch das der Spielspaß stimmt. So sehe ich das zumindest

grüße kays


----------



## GIROL-GTX (25. Oktober 2008)

Ya spaß macht es ...

aber nur am Anfang ... nach einer zeit wirds nervig und öde ... 

Am Anfang hat das spiel einigermaßen Bock gemacht, einfach die geschwindigkeit, die moves 

und der Dreck ... genau mein ding ... 

Aber nach ner zeit wirds wie schon oben gesagt: eintönig ...


----------



## push@max (25. Oktober 2008)

Kann jemand mal vielleicht ein paar Screens machen? spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Spiel auch zu holen.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (25. Oktober 2008)

Warum guckst du nicht auf 4players ??? 

Da gibts Jede Menge ...

Auch InGame !

Ehrlich, ich würd dir davon aber abraten. Du wirst es später bereuen !

Aber musst du wissen

MfG Girol


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Oktober 2008)

Also kaufen würde ich es nicht  Hab den Fehler schon gemacht !

Es gibt auch eine Demo zu dem Spiel bei 4players zum Download ! Probier die erstmal aus und dann überleg wirklich noch 3mal bevor du es dir kaufst ! Die Berichte versprechen viel , was das Spiel nicht halten kann !

Die Grafik ist echt "geil" aber der Spielspass hört schon auf bevor das Spiel anfängt  , bezogen auf die Ladezeiten (teilweise bis zu 3 min bei mir ) besonders die beim starten des Games !

Ist ganz lustig zu spielen , aber ich finde das es kein Spiel ist was ein begeistert , wo man nach dem ersten Tag sagen würde , ey das muss ich morgen unbedingt noch mal zocken !


Mfg Micha

P.S. Vor lauter langeweile und scheiß Wetter heut , hab ich es dann doch noch mal gespielt und mein Eindruck ist immer noch der selbe !


----------



## kays (26. Oktober 2008)

Und das wo wir doch in einer zeit leben wo der Ladebalken schon fast verschwunden ist.
Wenn die Ladezeiten echt so extrem sind wie du sagt wäre das echt shit. 

Wuste gar nicht das es dafür eine Demo gibt, werd die mal ziehen und dann schauen wie es auf meinem Rechner läuft.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Oktober 2008)

@Kays: Die Ladezeiten sind, unabhängig vom Sys ne echte Katastrophe, kann meinen Vorrednern diesbezüglich nur zustimmen, die Pause zwischen den Levels reicht locker, um zum Dönerladen zu rennen und sich was zum essen bestellen, das geht einem tierisch auf den Sack!

Da sind die Ladezeiten von z.B. Crysis ja noch göttlich dagegen...

Mich würde mal interessiern, ob das auf den Konsolen ähnlich ist oder ob hier nur bei der Portierung mächtig geschludert wurde...

Übrigens, wegen deiner Antwort auf das von mir angegebene Textfile im Installationsordner: Wenn du das Ding mal siehst (auch Wunsch schicke ich´s dir auch gerne per PN) und selbst Kinder hättest, wäre deine Reaktion anders ausgefallen 

Greetz


----------



## kays (27. Oktober 2008)

Kannst es mir ja mal über PM schicken, hab das Spiel ja nicht und kann deshalb nicht reinsehen.

grüße


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Oktober 2008)

@kays: Alles klar, kommt heute abend, sobald ich vor der Kiste sitze!

Viele Grüße


----------



## cannabis (1. November 2008)

läuft pure eig. auch unter vista 64bit?
oder braucht man dazu dann ne besondere version? ich habs irgendwie ncht installiert bekommen...


----------



## push@max (1. November 2008)

Okay, thx für eure Meinung, werde mir dann erstmal die Demo laden und es mal ausprobieren...bin auch kein Freund von langen Ladezeiten.


----------



## GIROL-GTX (29. November 2008)

@ cannabis (haha geiler name): 

Jo hab auch vista ultimate 64bit  ... klappt

@XFX_GTX280_XT:

Nö is auch auf Konsolen so ... hat auch n freund von mir auf seiner 360 ( meine verschone ich mit dem scheiß game ) und habs bei dem gezoggt war auch bei dem extrem lange ...

@ push@max:

Viel spaß dabei


----------



## perforierer (13. Mai 2009)

Frage:

habe nach längerer Zeit wieder Pure installiert. Gibt es irgendeinen Cheat oder Trainer, mit dem man alle Strecken freischalten kann? ist bissi nervig, die Strecken freizuspielen...


----------



## push@max (13. Mai 2009)

perforierer schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> habe nach längerer Zeit wieder Pure installiert. Gibt es irgendeinen Cheat oder Trainer, mit dem man alle Strecken freischalten kann? ist bissi nervig, die Strecken freizuspielen...



Ich habe hier einen Trainer gefunden, weiß aber nicht, was er macht.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Mai 2009)

Habe PURE unter Windows 7 RC 7100 64bit durchgespielt und muss sagen so für zwischen durch macht das Spiel richtig Gaudi....

Es gibt diverse Trainer, die sorgen aber nur für 
1. unendl. Sprit
2. unendl. Nitro
3. 99.999 Punkte ( Freestyle)
4. immer gewinnen
usw.


----------



## ATImania (20. Mai 2009)

Ja ich habe das Game sogar relativ neu!! Schade nur, dass bei mir noch kein Online Spiel zustande kam 

Es kommen nie mehr wir 4 oder 5 Leute Online. Aber das Game bockt wirklich 

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja hier mal paar User zusammen die lust hätten etwas Online zu zocken. Bin zwar im moment oft in Grid & Crysis Online aber auf Pure hätte ich richtig bock 

Habe auch mal paar Screenshots gemacht!


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel auch auf der Xbox 360 gezockt und muss sagen, dass das Spiel eine wirklich sehr gute Grafik hat...für mich ganz klar ein Überraschungs-Hit.


----------

